# New to the site - On Clomid 50mg - First Course



## LovesChoc (Feb 21, 2011)

My names Caroline, im 35 and I have had unexplained infertility for around 8 years now. I have just started my first course of Clomid 50mg starting on day 2 through to day 6.

Any advise from anyone that is taking Clomid? What can I expect etc? Also has anyone fallen pregnant on the first course?

Caroline x


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

*WELCOME TO FF*

*Caroline*
*Hiya I dont have first hand knowledge of Clomid but i can leave you some links where you'll find ladies in the same position as you, I do however know quite a few ladies that have fallen pregnant on there very first month on clomid. Good Luck    *

*Wanted to say Hello and welcome you to FF, my role here of FF as a MOD is to make sure you find your way as easy as possible, hopefully this message will do that  Am so glad that you have found us, hopefully you will meet like minded people that will help and support you through what can be a very hard stressful journey. There are many members here on FF with a true understanding of what you are going through at all stages that infertility throws at you  FF has brought so many people together and helps form many new friendships that may last many years, I certainly have and my life is richer for it. It's hard when family and friends don't fully comprehend what the IF journey entails and the emotions that go with it, That's where FF comes in to play. *
*I hope that you will find the links i have left you helpful and direct you where you need to be until you find your feet, which won't be long i can assure you. If there is anything that you still need to find give me or any MOD a shout and we will be happy to help you  *
*Links to follow..........................................*

*What Every New Member Needs to Know*
CLICK HERE

*Fertility Guides *
CLICK HERE
*Clomid ~ *CLICK HERE

While undergoing treatment, you might find it useful to join other ladies having treatment at the same time. 
The *Cycle Buddies* threads are just for that.
Just pop along to the appropriate month and say "Hi" when you are ready to start treatment

*Cycle buddies *
CLICK HERE

*Girl & Boy talk - Community & Fun Board *
CLICK HERE

Its not all just serious stuff here, you can also have a bit of fun or just gossip while you are on FF too so check out the general chit chat / jokes / hobbies area:
You can also chat live in our chat room. We have a newbie day in the chat room every Wednesday where you can meet one of our mods for support, meet other new members and get technical support with navigating the site and using all the functions available here. 
CLICK HERE FOR INFO ON NEWBIE CHAT 

You can also "meet" and chat with people in your local area through the *Location boards*. This is especially useful to find people who may be using the same clinic and or in the same PCT area.

Wishing you lots of luck    and  
Keep in touch
Lou


----------



## kellixxx (May 30, 2007)

Hi welcome to ff 
I fell with my first on my first round 12yrs ago But 9yrs on it was my 6th round 
Try taking it at night to stop any side affects you might get. It can some times make your cycle longer.

Good luck with tx hun 

Kelli


----------



## kellixxx (May 30, 2007)

Sorry that was just a quick reply. I didn't want 2 read and run. I'm just popping on quick 

Xx


----------



## Tenderheart (Jan 30, 2011)

Hi Caroline, 

I have just completed 6 cycles of clomid, unfortunately it wasn't successful for me but looking through this site it has worked for lots of people.  I would agree with Kellixxx, take clomid at night to minimise the side effects.  I had horrendous mood swings and hot flushes when i took them first thing in the morning, taking them at night still gave me the hot flushes but DH didn't need to deal with my mood swings  

Good luck with your journey. xxxx


----------



## shelbel (Feb 9, 2011)

Hi Caroline

Hope you get on ok with the Clomid. I'm hoping thats what my consultant will give me next time see him but like you am quite worried about the side effects and how you carry on as 'normal' with friends and family and work etc. Let me know how you get on.

Shel x


----------



## poppy 29 (Jan 26, 2011)

Hi Caroline

I am due to take 50mg clomid tonight first time am anxious about it especially bout the side effects

Good luck x


----------



## kandj (Feb 1, 2011)

hi caroline and everyone   ive just done my 1st cycle of clomid 50mg had pretty bad mood swings and hot flushes at night but took them 1st thing on a morning so think il take the next cycles tablets on a night next time cause poor dh couldnt do anything right ! lol....ive been for my day 21 bloods today so will see how ive got on soon fingers crossed! my auntie got a BFP on her 1st cycle of clomid so trying to be as positive as i can! there is loads of info on here about clomid and all the girls are a great help and support!xxxxx


----------



## Vic-n-Ste (Feb 20, 2011)

Hi girls,

I have just finished my 1st cycle of clomid 50mg, my side effects were the same hot flushes and mood swings, i felt really sorry for my boyfriend, he couldnt do right for doing wrong!! I am defo going to try them at night next cycle to see if that helps at all.

I ovulate in a few days so having lots of   now to make sure i have lots of   ready and waiting!!! 

Good luck everyone!! And   to you all x

Vic


----------



## LovesChoc (Feb 21, 2011)

Hi Girs,

Thank you so must for your posts. its so nice to know that your not alone in the world taking Clomid. Some days it does feel like that.

I have read a lot of success stories re clomid so fingers crossed for all us girlies that are taking it. Some ladies have fallen on the first round lucky devils!!

I take it at night just before I turn the light to go to sleep. The only side effects that I had this round were hot flushes in the night, bloating, mild headaches and spots. I look like a spotty teenager!!!  

I had a blood test on day 21 to see if I ovulated but I won't find out until my next hospital appointment in may!!

Have been using ovulation test strips. They worked really well for me last month so would highly recommend using them.

Just waiting for the dreaded perid to start which should be today as im normally a 28 day cycle girl. However I was 32 days last month!!

When I start I will be starting round 2 of clomid.

Good luck to you all and please keep in touch   xxx


----------



## Vic-n-Ste (Feb 20, 2011)

Hey!  

Do any of you girls know if i will be ok to take Pregnacare pre conception tablets whilst taking Clomifene 50mg??

Think i should be ok doing so, but just wondering if any one else does?

I know Caroline does and she is ok, but just wondered if anyone else has been advised other or had any bad side effects?

Victoria


----------



## Vic-n-Ste (Feb 20, 2011)

Hi girls.

Iv started a new post for us on the Clomid part of the site, its called

Started cycle on Clomid, newbie!!

Hope you find it as i dont want to lose contact with any of you! 

Vicz xx


----------

